# How was your season



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Show us your season. I suggest one picture a month. Our season started in April and will probably end this month. So here is from April to November within 4 hours from our place.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

September, October & November. So far it was a good season.


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Great pictures Uzzi.


----------



## euskadiendurero (Nov 21, 2009)

Very very beatyfull landscapes. Where are they?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I only seem to have "bike next to a trail" pics... let's see:

March:









April:









May:









June:









July:









August:









September:









I don't seem to have any pics from October or November: the weather is not co-operating. I got this on 23 November, last year:


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

euskadiendurero said:


> Very very beatyfull landscapes. Where are they?


Pretty much all pictures are taken in Vaud or Wallis Switzerland only the May picture was taken elsewhere (Finale Ligure, Italy). Went for a ride today and the trails are still pretty good, snow line went up compared to last week.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

perttime said:


> I only seem to have "bike next to a trail" pics... let's see


Great pics thanks. Beautiful trails with those rounded rocks. Where are these taken?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Uzzi said:


> Great pics thanks. Beautiful trails with those rounded rocks. Where are these taken?


Most of the pics were taken within a few kilometers of my home in Tampere, Finland. July was near Ruka, much further north in the country.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

If weather permits, I try ride all year round.Even though winter is usually reserved for skiing  
This year we started to ride again in March (sorry, no pics) and it doesn't seem we'll stop so soon.End of october does usually mean only night riding though.

April









May (May 1st vacations in San Remo)









June









July









August (Chamonix-Zermatt)









September (vacations in W USA)









October









November









Not a bad season thus far 

Marko


----------



## jeep (Sep 23, 2004)

Great seasons in South France (Languedoc-Roussillon)


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

My season was great 

The beginning of 2009 


30 jun 09 Val d'Uina


30 jun 09 Uina canyon Trail


30 jun 09 The canyon


30 jun 09 Dangerous riding

same location more Pictures https://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=82

cu m10b


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

end of December trying out my spike tires

 January and February were really cold so I was cruising around at home (old open shelf coal mine)

 March, Kriebstein with friends

 April, Zittauer Gebirge with friends, near Jonsdorf

 end of May in Finale Ligure with all the guys and gals

 then NOT wearing this stupid jersey in the Eifel (May)

 with some 40 others in Bozen, shredding the trails in June, wow that was fast...

 July: National Park means NO biking - Slovenia was disappointing

 August in the Zittauer again, near Oybin

 September with friends in Garmisch and Innsbruck, the result was the following:

 October no biking

 November gaining fitness again singlespeeding on the local trails..

will be hard to top that in 2010.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

2009

January - Full moon night riding -18^C









February - a frozen lake









March - too much work and a bad foot, so a picture from 2008 Polaris Challenge









April - just a bit of riding (and taking almost no pictures)









May - early morning rides









June - after work riding. Enough light till 10 p.m.









July - hot and dry









August - vacation in the Alps









September - new bike: lots of fun on old trails









October - fall passion









November - riding:yes, but more importantly...

















So in December I guess I won't ride much...


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

Uzzi and m10b I recognise some of those trails. Some awesome riding in those areas. Maybe I'll see you on them next season.









Spring, still plenty of snow at 2100m.



























Swiss summer on alpine trails.









Trans Provence (Gap - Monaco)









Back in Switzerland, leaf covered autumn trails.









Winter is back and biking has to happen at night.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

cxfahrer said:


> July: National Park means NO biking - Slovenia was disappointing


It's a shame you found Slovenia disappointing.I'm sure you just needed better guides 

Marko

P.S: To be honest, biking on all hiking trails is formally illegal in Slovenia, not just in Triglav national park.But the authorities are keeping one eye closed about this.It's an illogical law anyway, putting bicycles in the same basket with jeeps, motorbikes an quads.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

problematiks said:


> It's a shame you found Slovenia disappointing.I'm sure you just needed better guides
> 
> Marko
> 
> P.S: To be honest, biking on all hiking trails is formally illegal in Slovenia, not just in Triglav national park.But the authorities are keeping one eye closed about this.It's an illogical law anyway, putting bicycles in the same basket with jeeps, motorbikes an quads.


I will find out in July. Maybe try to find a way down from Vogel.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

cxfahrer said:


> I will find out in July. Maybe try to find a way down from Vogel.


I know of only one trail going down from there and it's not really supposed to be worth it.
BTW, which trails did you ride here in Slovenija?

Marko

P.S: It might be better to move this conversation to private messages.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

problematiks said:


> I know of only one trail going down from there and it's not really supposed to be worth it.
> BTW, which trails did you ride here in Slovenija?
> 
> Marko
> ...


Aahh I dont like PMs . 
I rode the trail from above Dreznicka to Ladra, then that steep uphill from Zatolmin and trail down to Gabrje, and up to Matajur and down from Svinska Planina to Svino and Kobarid. This one was quite fine, though. I met Clemson and his brother and they liked the trails very much (in the bikeguide book by Freiraus). 
Near Bled I was hiking and there I found beautiful trails...more like the kind of trails shown in mako´s video.

I will try to come by your shop next time and then we can talk.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

ir12daveor said:


> Uzzi and m10b I recognize some of those trails. Some awesome riding in those areas. Maybe I'll see you on them next season.
> 
> Spring, still plenty of snow at 2100m.


Yeah I think I recognize that trail  The picture is a classic...I mean everyone that has been riding that trail seems to have it...


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

March Finale Ligurien Italy









April Lago di Como, Italy









Mai Wiriehorn, Swiss









June, Walensee, Swiss









July, Slowenija Soca Valley









August Lenzerheide, Swiss









September Lenzerheide, Swiss









Oktober Finale Ligurien, Italy


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Pooh Bear said:


> 2009
> 
> August - vacation in the Alps


*Dog with a bag, nice photo
It's better than...
Instead of a Sherpa ...
big grin...*



clemson said:


> June, Walensee, Swiss


*Verry nice

:thumbsup:

The Churfirsten trail I've ridden in november

Here, some pictures*

Churfirsten Trail


Hag - Viewpoint
high above Lake Walensee


Downhill 
Churfirstentrail Walensee


Avalanche on Churfirsten


Laubegg Downhill 
on Churfirsten Trail


cu m10b
www.Trail.ch

.


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

yep, churfirsten trail is really nice....
okay the uphill could be easier


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

The uphill on that Churfirsten trail is a real slog. Its not particularly difficult in terms of gradient, but it just seems to go on forever. The trail is fun... but in the wet it gets a little exciting.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

*and now for 2010*

This season has been a little different as in the fact that we did not get that much biking in. Still we did good stuff but nothing really big, we kind of had a backyard season.

Baby on board


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Congratulations! Hope you and your family are well!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Pooh Bear said:


> Congratulations! Hope you and your family are well!


We're doing well. Can't wait for spring and the first rides with the little one in the trailer. You must be well on the way now. Already introduced your little one to cycling


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Uzzi said:


> We're doing well. Can't wait for spring and the first rides with the little one in the trailer. You must be well on the way now. Already introduced your little one to cycling


Cycling - not yet. But he likes wheels and everything that rotates. Soooo might become a good training partner.


----------



## bewg10 (Sep 4, 2006)

My ride in Baveria, Germany.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*my season 2010*

I'm happy.
For me, this bike season has a lot of new trails.


Suone Heido


Nanzlicke


Fenetre de Durand


Schoenbielhuette


Aletschtrail


Diavolezza


Albrunpass


Es Cha


La Stretta


Monte Zeda


Tomuelpass


Druosberg Forstberg


Bosco Gurin


Sihltal

and many many more...

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

February 2010 (commute)










March 2010










April 2010










May 2010










June 2010










July 2010










August 2010










September 2010










October 2010


----------

